# (M) Mack snow bell X (F) bell sunglow



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

(M) Mack snow bell X (F) bell sunglow

Now he’s a she and I caught these two at it, what’s the likely outcome of each egg? 
Please.

Also the male Mack snow bell if I put him to 

SHTCTB (f)

And a David Neives bold tang (f)

And finally 

Enigma (only 1 gene) 100%het T poss. 50% het B (F)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

> And a David Neives bold tang (f)


I'll have to see the above leo to help you out.



Balbino snow X Balbino super hypo(1C) = .

Balbino normal.
Balbino snow.
Balbino hypo(1C) of type.
Balbino snow hypo(1C) of type.
----
Balbino snow X Balbino super hypo(2C) = .

Balbino hypo(1C) of type.
Balbino snow hypo(1C) of type.
----
----
Balbino snow X Super hypo(1C) = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Snow HET Balbino.
Hypo(1C) of type HET Balbino.
Snow hypo(1C) of type HET Balbino.
----
Balbino snow X Super hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) of type HET Balbino.
Snow hypo(1C) of type HET Balbino.
----
----
Out come depends on wheather your enigma poss-HET Balbino is or is not HET Balbino.

HET Balbino.
------------
Balbino snow X Enigma(1C) HET Talbino,Poss-HET Balbino.

Balbino normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Normal HET Balbino,Poss-HET Talbino.
Balbino snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Snow HET Balbino,Poss-HET Talbino.
Balbino enigma(1C) Poss-HET Talbino.
Enigma(1C) HET Balbino,Poss-HET Talbino.
Balbino snow enigma(1C) Poss-HET Talbino 
Snow enigma(1C) HET Balbino,Poss-HET Talbino.
----
NOT HET Balbino.
------------
Balbino snow X Enigma(1C) HET Talbino.

Normal Poss-HET Talbino.
Snow Poss-HET Talbino.
Enigma(1C) Poss-HET Talbino. 
Snow enigma(1C) Poss-HET Talbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pmamhayes said:


> And a David Neives bold tang (f)


This her ?.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/227100-morph-conformation-please.html


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

gazz said:


> This her ?.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/227100-morph-conformation-please.html


yep thats both of them, They came to me as rescues so 1've no real knowledge of thier genes, but I was told David Neives

forgot to say thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gazz said:


> This her ?.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/227100-morph-conformation-please.html


Both are hypo tangerine so.

Balbino snow X Hypo(1C) = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Snow HET Balbino.
Hypo(1C) HET Balbino.
Snow hypo(1C) HET Balbino.
----
Balbino snow X Hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) HET Balbino.
Hypo snow(1C) HET Balbino.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote - "They do look like Neive Tangerines to me -possibly Neive Tangerine Hypos!!!" - whether 100% Nieve or not can`t be said for sure but the bold spotting is a trade mark of them.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

bit of a change of plan, as my big hybino (tremper) is now soon to be going to live with Mal in Blackpool, I think I'd like to mate one of the Neives tang to him befor he goes.

so what would a T hybiono X Poss Neives tang give


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pmamhayes said:


> bit of a change of plan, as my big hybino (tremper) is now soon to be going to live with Mal in Blackpool, I think I'd like to mate one of the Neives tang to him befor he goes.
> 
> so what would a T hybiono X Poss Neives tang give


Talbino hypo(1C)X Hypo(1C) = .

25%Normal HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
25%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.
----
Talbino hypo(1C)X Hypo(2C) = .

50%Hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.
----
Talbino hypo(2C)X Hypo(2C) = .

100%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.
----
----
Your Poss Neives tang's are just hypo tangerines.Them being Poss Neives tang's is't good enough.If you don't know for FACT there line of ancestory they are hypo tangerine's nothing more nothing less.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

gazz said:


> ----
> Your Poss Neives tang's are just hypo tangerines.Them being Poss Neives tang's is't good enough.If you don't know for FACT there line of ancestory they are hypo tangerine's nothing more nothing less.


thanks for that, to prove "they are or are not nieves", would I have to breed them to a confirmed neives male and what outcome would I need to look for, or because they are "unknowns" will I ever be able to prove them out?

if that is the case, I may as well just breed one to the hybino and the other to my male shypo


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pmamhayes said:


> thanks for that, to prove "they are or are not nieves", would I have to breed them to a confirmed neives male and what outcome would I need to look for, or because they are "unknowns" will I ever be able to prove them out?
> 
> if that is the case, I may as well just breed one to the hybino and the other to my male shypo


If you don't know now you'll never know.So there hypo tangerines of no ancestral line.Breed result won't tell you wheather they are or are not from Nieves line.The only way to know is to buy them straght from.Or from preants that was brough from'etc.

So this would be your expected offspring results.

Talbino hypo(1C)X Hypo(1C) = .

25%Normal HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
25%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.
----
Talbino hypo(1C)X Hypo(2C) = .

50%Hypo(1C) HET Talbino.
50%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.
----
Talbino hypo(2C)X Hypo(2C) = .

100%Hypo(2C) HET Talbino.


----------

